# Visa in and outs



## iBike (Sep 24, 2015)

Hello all,

My understanding is as a Brit I can enter HK for 90 days at a time.

I I leave at 90 days, how long before I can re enter for another 90?

Regards,


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

iBike said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My understanding is as a Brit I can enter HK for 90 days at a time.
> 
> ...


If you hold a British Citizen passport, you can stay in Hong Kong visa free for 180 days not 90 days.

Non British Citizen British passport (for example British Overseas Citizen) holders can remain in Hong Kong visa free for 90 days.

Visit Visa / Entry Permit Requirements for the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region | Immigration Department


----------



## iBike (Sep 24, 2015)

Ah okay.

And if I leave at 180 days how long before I can return for a further 180?

BR,


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

iBike said:


> Ah okay.
> 
> And if I leave at 180 days how long before I can return for a further 180?
> 
> BR,


If you want to stay in Hong Kong for longer than 180 days, why don't you just apply for a Hong Kong visa?

You may also want to look into a Hong Kong Working Holiday visa - 

Working Holiday Scheme | Immigration Department


----------

